
Show HN: A browser-based PowerPoint alternative - jeremysizle
http://dashboard.sizle.io/#
======
jeremysizle
Hi all, this is a project that I built with my co-founder. The idea is that
Sizle is a presentation platform that lives in the browser with higher fps
animations, millions of images, crm integrations, and a suite of analytics and
engagement tools to measure presentation performance.

The primary users of Sizle are marketers, sales reps and founders. Any
feedback is much appreciated :)

EDIT: The title links directly to the app, the landing page can be found at
www.sizle.io

~~~
brudgers
Some good comments here,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21788359](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21788359)

